# Solved: RealTek AC'97 Audio Error Code 10!



## HarryHyper (Feb 18, 2011)

Hey guys! This is my first post and I hope I can get some help!
A few days ago, I set up my desktop and installed a fresh copy of Windows XP Pro. Of course, I had to get all my drivers manually, and I did. Everything was all fine and dandy until I realised that I had no sound. so searching I went until I found the driver I needed: Realtek AC'97 Audio. So I restarted and figured I would have sound. That was not the case. So I went into Device Manager and found a black exclaimation mark in a yellow bubble on my sound driver. I right-clicked it and went to "Properties". In the text box it said: "This device cannot start. (Code 10)"! I cannot seem to fix this issue! I went to RealTek and downloaded them. I went to Asus but could not find the drivers for my model (I am not 100% certain but I think I have a Pundit-S)

*System Specs:*

_*Mainboard : Asus P4R8L*_
_*Chipset : ATI 9100 IGP*_
_*Processor : Intel Pentium 4 @ 3200MHz*_
_*Physical Memory : 2048MB (2 x 1024 DDR-SDRAM )*_
_*Video Card : RADEON 9100 IGP*_
_*Hard Disk : Seagate ST380811AS (80GB)*_
_*DVD-Rom Drive : ATAPI DVD D DH16D2P*_
_*Monitor Type : ProView Technology - 17 inches*_
_*Network Card : 3COM 3C920B-EMB-WNM Integrated Fast Ethernet Controller*_
_*Operating System : Microsoft Windows XP Professional 5.01.2600 Service Pack 3 (32-bit)*_
_*DirectX : Version 10.00*_
_*Device Audio : ASUSTeK Computer IXP150 AC'97 Audio Controller*_

If this isn't enough info, please tell me so I can add to it. If anyone can help it will be DEEPLY apprieciated!


----------



## fel1x (Jan 23, 2011)

http://newsgroups.derkeiler.com/Archive/Alt/alt.comp.periphs.mainboard.asus/2007-12/msg00192.html

links are in the page


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

Go back into the properties window for that device, then click the "Details" tab, then select "Hardware Id".

There should be a string that has VEN_####&DEV_#### as part of it.

Advise what the numbers and letters are that follow VEN_ and DEV_ .

--------------------------------------------------------------------

It's possible the audio device is SoundMAX or Analog Devices and not Realtek.

---------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## HarryHyper (Feb 18, 2011)

fel1x said:


> http://newsgroups.derkeiler.com/Archive/Alt/alt.comp.periphs.mainboard.asus/2007-12/msg00192.html
> 
> links are in the page


Thanks! I'll see if these work.


----------



## HarryHyper (Feb 18, 2011)

flavallee said:


> Go back into the properties window for that device, then click the "Details" tab, then select "Hardware Id".
> 
> There should be a string that has VEN_####&DEV_#### as part of it.
> 
> ...


Well... I got 4 different strings, so I'll give you them all:

*PCI\VEN_1002&DEV_4341&SUBSYS_810D1043&REV_01
PCI\VEN_1002&DEV_4341&SUBSYS_810D1043
PCI\VEN_1002&DEV_4341&CC_040100
PCI\VEN_1002&DEV_4341&CC_0401*

I'm not really sure if there is a reason for there being more than one, but if that's a problem, please let me know.


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

HarryHyper said:


> PCI\VEN_*1002*&DEV_*4341*&SUBSYS_810D1043&REV_01
> PCI\VEN_*1002*&DEV_*4341*&SUBSYS_810D1043
> PCI\VEN_*1002*&DEV_*4341*&CC_040100
> PCI\VEN_*1002*&DEV_*4341*&CC_0401


From the PCI database site for those vendor and device codes:

*Chip Number: SB200

Chip Description: AC'97 Audio Controller

Notes: Usually equipped with AD1981 codec*

---------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## HarryHyper (Feb 18, 2011)

fel1x said:


> http://newsgroups.derkeiler.com/Archive/Alt/alt.comp.periphs.mainboard.asus/2007-12/msg00192.html
> 
> links are in the page


Oh my god. You are amazing. I have been searching for 4 DAYS. And it was as simple as installing the right driver. At first I thought "This isn't even the right driver or Pundit model... how is this going to help me?" But this was the only thing that helped AT ALL. THANK YOU!!!!


----------



## fel1x (Jan 23, 2011)

Felix kicks butt !!


----------

